# Looking for a rp via discord (diapers and bondage)



## Kleimander (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello let there. I'm looking for a noncon diaper and bondage rp on discord with a cute furry, Digimon or Pokémon with story. If you're in my discord is DerKleiber#5397.
I can play Dom and Sub but I'm more in the sun mood but this changes quite often


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 11, 2019)

Push? Maybe?


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 16, 2019)

Hmm xD well for anyone else you can pm me then if you don't find me

For those who can't find me on discord


----------



## Kleimander (Jul 26, 2020)

Push again


----------

